# Got bored in the shop today



## sharpeblades (Jun 27, 2016)

I got bored in the shop today and decided to play.I cut out some arrowheads out of some Damascus and made them into some necklaces


----------



## Buckfever (Jun 27, 2016)

Sharpeblades that is some really nice work.


----------



## sharpeblades (Jun 27, 2016)

Thank you sir.It was fun playing with them


----------



## Bkeepr (Jun 28, 2016)

I like!


----------



## bristol_bound (Jun 28, 2016)

Very cool... look like they could double as bottle opener too!


----------



## georgiaboy (Jun 28, 2016)

That is cool and very creative.


----------



## Horns (Jun 28, 2016)

Ole Sharp never seems to stop amazing me. Those are really cool. That would be a great gift idea for groomsmen.


----------



## sharpeblades (Jun 28, 2016)

BKeepr and Bristol Bound thank you ;they were a fun project


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 28, 2016)

You do quite well when you are bored!  I like the way Earl thinks too!


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 28, 2016)

Yep, change it up very little and make it a bottle opener.  Then market as a key chain.  And watch the orders roll in.

I will not expect any compensation for my ideas.  But cannot speak for bristol bound.  Lol.

Very cool idea Mr T!


----------



## sharpeblades (Jun 28, 2016)

How about I give a couple of them away??? What do you say??


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 28, 2016)

sharpeblades said:


> How about I give a couple of them away??? What do you say??



That would be awesome!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 29, 2016)

That's pretty COOL!


----------



## GAstumpshooter (Jun 29, 2016)

awesome


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 29, 2016)

RT is a pretty generous fella!


----------



## K80Shooter (Jun 29, 2016)

sharpeblades said:


> How about I give a couple of them away??? What do you say??



That would be very kind of you, you do awesome work.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 29, 2016)

sharpeblades said:


> How about I give a couple of them away??? What do you say??



Just think how good a Damascus arrowhead would look on this bear claw necklace I just made.  Currently, the centerpiece is a .270WSM, the round that killed the bear, but I'm not sold on it yet.  I think something is missing...


----------



## bristol_bound (Jul 1, 2016)

TopherAndTick said:


> Yep, change it up very little and make it a bottle opener.  Then market as a key chain.  And watch the orders roll in.
> 
> I will not expect any compensation for my ideas.  But cannot speak for bristol bound.  Lol.
> 
> Very cool idea Mr T!



LOL... no royalties required!! I got my reward


----------



## sharpeblades (Jul 1, 2016)

Earl it still looks good.nice piece of ivory


----------



## QuakerBoy (Jul 4, 2016)

These are super cool


----------

